# How Many



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi,son works for Nuffield Group ,,has seen people who take 20+ pills a day How many do you take ?...and why? Les .oh and i take one ,and its in a bottle ...Alco...


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I take 2 blood pressure tablets,wife takes 1.Plus i take the odd bottle or two of pils
  

Les


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

none


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

2 for blood pressure and one to relax the urethra following prostate cancer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I take

8 prescribed tablets

only five if you don't count doubles to make up the dose

+ I take 3 by choice

along with monthly Vit D ( prescribed)

Aldra


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

11 per day plus 4 puffs of steroid inhaler.
4 for Diabetes
1 asperin
4 for asthma
1 blood pressure
1 diuretic


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I take 11 first thing in the morning, and 6 more during the day plus 2 different inhalers when I need them and a further 6 tablets once weekly. I could take many more but don't. Most of mine are for arthritis and the side effect of other of the tablets. Some are for asthma, and one is HRT.


----------

